# How is called this in your language?



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

How is called this in your language?
I am making one..
Here we call it a muff.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

we call it a muff, too
but we don't use them

are you knitting yours?


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

In the UK we also called it a muff. As kids, my sister and I had one each with secret pockets inside them. I have been in Australia since 1981 and have never seen one being used here. Too hot probably ... love your parrots by the way. Very smart birds.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, muff. My girls had white fur ones.... I think they are still a good idea.....


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

in new York State, USA we call them a muff. Have not seen or heard of one in probably 60 years, except in older movies (cinema)


----------



## Angora (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a black fox muff and matching 60 in boa. i live in Alabama and use it often from December thru March. Had one when i was small and dearly love the way i feel when i have them with me. they never go out of style! i would love your pattern!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Angora said:


> I have a black fox muff and matching 60 in boa. i live in Alabama and use it often from December thru March. Had one when i was small and dearly love the way i feel when i have them with me. they never go out of style! i would love your pattern!


There are a lot of muff patterns on Ravelry.


----------



## 007lager (Aug 31, 2013)

I made one for my 2 year old grandaughter this year. I knitted it from Avery old pattern. It looked like a snow covered log with some holly leaves and a bluebird.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

007lager said:


> I made one for my 2 year old grandaughter this year. I knitted it from Avery old pattern. It looked like a snow covered log with some holly leaves and a bluebird.


That sounds so beautiful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If there's any other name for it than muff, I haven't yet learned it. 

I've never had one, but the idea is still good for when you're sitting still outside - watching a football or hockey game, for instance. It might not be the best idea for walking on ice though; need those extended hands to keep balance and/or grab on to something to avoid (or while!) falling.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Muff here in California. But I've never seen one used outside of old movies.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

Takes me back to my youth and the story of "Heidi." Yes here in Alaska we know them as muffs, we don't use a lot of them anymore. It is more common to see a hoodie with the pass-through pocket in the front.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

A muff here in Scotland too. I haven't seen one for a while but I remember being slightly envious when I was wee of the girls who had one to match their "Sunday" coats,


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

In French, it's a manchon.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

A muff where I grew up in Pittsburgh, but haven't seen one since I was child some fifty years ago.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I had one made from white fur and nothing was warmer sitting in a cold car, etc it was reserved for going out or church. Mittens far more practical for kids.


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

Muff in Australia too - never known it to be called anything else.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

Muffs are much warmer than any gloves or mittens...but do limit what one can do !!! lol


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

i used to have a white one they are warm
happy new year


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Carole Murphy said:


> in new York State, USA we call them a muff. Have not seen or heard of one in probably 60 years, except in older movies (cinema)


Ditto for Minnesota. Ditto for the 60 years.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Yes, it is called a muff here in UK. Not in use nowadays.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> In French, it's a manchon.


And 'manchon' would translate literally as 'oversized sleeve', which pretty much describes a muff - an oversized piece of a sleeve! I love languages' turns of phrases!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And 'manchon' would translate literally as 'oversized sleeve', which pretty much describes a muff - an oversized piece of a sleeve! I love languages' turns of phrases!


Thanks.I did not know that. :thumbup:


----------



## 007lager (Aug 31, 2013)

The one I made was called a muff too. The pattern was from Jean Greenhowe's Christmas special--not as old as I thought--copyright is 1991. Many good ideas in it, I felt it was worth the purchase. I made a few things this year and plan to next year too. Guess it's just around the corner now, Happy New Year friends, all the best in 2014.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

yes, we called them muffs also!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are muffs in New Zealand too,or they were when I was growing up. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

My Mum knitted me one, with a matching hat, when I was little. She put a cord through it so it hung round my neck. It was lovely and snuggly. If I can still remember it at 60+, it must have been OK.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Muff is used here as well but I haven't seen one since I was a child. That was many, many, many years ago.


----------



## lebellue (Apr 2, 2013)

I had one as a small child possibly made of white rabbit fur (these were the days before wearing fur was considered a bad thing) although it may have been a synthetic fur.
I loved it!
I live in the U.S. and we call it a muff.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I had a white muff as a child in England, it had a cord on it.


----------



## mlymaher (Sep 2, 2013)

It had a muff when I was a child. I had a white bunny fur one. I really liked it. But that was 70 years ago in upstate NY.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe we should all make one.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

yep here in England it is a muff & were used in the 1950, not seen one for years


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Had a white fur muff when I was aged 5 or 6; it was the only girly thing I liked as I was a real tomboy but I could smuggle small toys into church to relieve boredom and store them inside it when my hands were busy holding the hymn book.

Love the way we can talk about muffs on KP, but can't use the p word for a cat without shocking swathes of Americans. In the UK at least, muff has the same connotations.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

My mother made a brown velvet hat and muff for me in the 1940s -I suspect she was influenced by the film Little Women.
I really loved them but don't remember using the muff much.


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

I too had a white fur muff with a cord that went around your neck, and yes it was reserved for going to church.


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

When I married in December 1966 my bridesmaids wore red dresses and had white (faux) fur headbands and muffs. They looked very seasonal! I was just sorry we had no snow to complete the picture.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

60 years ago, little girls used them. We called them a muff. I did not like them because I could not use my hands when I used one.
Carol K in Ohio, USA


Marileen said:


> How is called this in your language?
> I am making one..
> Here we call it a muff.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

I haven't seen one since I was a child about 65 years ago. However, a few years ago a good friend knitted one and tried to convince me to do the same. Never did. I just remember that they may have been warm, but you could not use your hands--or arms.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

And keep our hands useless while we wear it? Not for me!


lildeb2 said:


> Maybe we should all make one.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to agree with Joan H., when I was a girl in Alaska I had a muff, but by the time I was in high school I didn't see them very often, mostly the pass through pockets or just mittens and gloves.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A fur muff..in the USA or a hand warmer..


----------



## 105427 (Nov 21, 2013)

In Dutch it is called Mof.
So it really sounds the same. 
Not so fine detail is that this word was used during WWII as a term of abuse agains the Germans..
So overhere it's a word with double meanings. I can't remember I have ever seen those in use. I'm 55 yrs old. They are warm, but not very useful while riding our bikes... hahaha

From the Netherlands


----------



## goleen (Oct 13, 2013)

I made one last year for my son, whose hands are clenched from Multiple Sclerosis. Gloves and even mittens won't fit, but the muff solved the problem.
Also had a friend who required hand surgery, and again a muff proved helpful.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a very old one of some kind of fur I bought in an antique store in Colorado it has a bracelet attached for when you want to use your hands it just hangs there. It is warm on cold winter walks. It was labeled muff on the ticket where I bought it.

Happy New year to all.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

There are a few patterns for knit muffs - many made with eyelash yarn.

An interesting one with ribbed ends and a pretty cable pattern in the center is at:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/icy-empress-muff

You can Google for others.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I remember them but cannot remember if I had one. We called them muffs. For some reason I picture Shirley Temple wearing one, lol.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

We call them muffs too - when I was a little girl, I had a red winter coat with white furry collar and cuffs. And I had my matching white muff to keep my hands warm. I have not seen these in a long time!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> A muff here in Scotland too. I haven't seen one for a while but I remember being slightly envious when I was wee of the girls who had one to match their "Sunday" coats,


Wow I remember that too Takes me back Thanks for the memory :thumbup:And the hats matched too


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Marileen said:


> How is called this in your language?
> I am making one..
> Here we call it a muff.


You know this gives me a great idea I think this would be great for the seniors at the facility my daughter works at I must make some to suppliment the fingerless mitts I have been making Thank you so much for posting this :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I see football players have them to keep their hands warm. They can pull their hands out in a hurry and they wear them around the waist. I think they call them muffs or hand warmers, not really sure.


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

Always wanted one as a child, but can't remember having one, so I made one just before Christmas, using super chunky wool and bptr/fptr crochet. It's waiting to be finished off with a fleece lining and a cord.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Somewhere here in a box there is a white child's muff with gull wings as large as the muff. Probably dates to the 1880's - occasionally think I ought to dig it out and donate it and some other items to a small old house museum where it could be used as part of room display.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I made one for my mum when she was in her care home, poor love always had cold hands, I made it with a really pretty floral cotton on the outside and a thick sheepskin style fleece inside, I added a nice wide neckband to keep her neck and warm too, sadly we lost mum last August, I am going to make some more for the care home where mum lived.
Thanks for showing us yours.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

lildeb2 said:


> Maybe we should all make one.


I'm thinking the same thing. I know my GDs would love to have one.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, we also call it a muff but -

My son bought me a foot muff for Christmas -- ,my feet get very cold when I sit and knit in the evenings. This muff is like a big double sized boot, with wiring in the sole and a soft fleece lining, so I can warm my feet before I go to bed - my best prezzie this year!

Edna C


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree. We call it a 'muff' also. Can remember as a child I always had a furry muff to use when I was dressed up. I think I also remember one made of wool fabric also. They had a 'strap' of some sort that was attached that you wore around your neck so that it didn't fall when you removed your hands.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

You know they say, 'everything old becomes new again' !! I think this is really true. One for your feet really sounds cozy.......just don't get up in a hurry.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Knitted stash-buster muff:

http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer06/PATTmuff.html

Lion Brand inside out "fur" muff

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/klw-feltedMuff.html?iP=1

Lion Brand fun fur

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/P30033A.html?iP=1

Crochet muff

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-muff


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Some muffs were made with a cord to go round the neck so you could take both your hands out without dropping the muff.


----------



## Wynterwytch (Nov 23, 2013)

We also call it a muff. I had a white one when I was a child with a beautiful matching hat.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Muff. I had one as a teenager, in black Persian lamb to match my red coat trimmed in black Persian lamb. Ah, the Old Days!


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Marileen said:


> How is called this in your language?
> I am making one..
> Here we call it a muff.


It was called a Muff in the US when I was a child many years ago. They aren't in style now but the old saying goes "everything old is new again". Enjoy using the one you made. Happy New Year.
Dolori from New Jersey


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Marileen said:


> How is called this in your language?
> I am making one..
> Here we call it a muff.


It was called a Muff in the US when I was a child many years ago. They aren't in style now but the old saying goes "everything old is new again". Enjoy using the one you made. Happy New Year.
Dolori from New Jersey


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Marileen said:


> How is called this in your language?
> I am making one..
> Here we call it a muff.


It was called a Muff in the US when I was a child many years ago. They aren't in style now but the old saying goes "everything old is new again". Enjoy using the one you made. Happy New Year.
Dolori from New Jersey


----------



## tnluv2play (Aug 21, 2011)

I love this group! What a great idea for nursing home residents. I was looking for a different project and this may be it. Thank you!


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

We call it a muff in the USA also. I have one that I bought about 6 years ago, I had not seen them for a while. I still use. It will always be in style for me


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

It's called a muff or hand warmer where I'm at. The football players have them to keep their hands warm when not on the field.


----------



## Esti (Jan 18, 2013)

we called it a muff to , grew up in Switzerland


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Muff in Canada, but not as practical in my opinion (we're stuck in the middle of a week or more of -35C weather right now -- had a week or more of it just before Christmas, too - we've had a one day break in the super low temperatures twice since they started in mid-December... 

Yesterday, we even had the distinction of being colder than the planet Mars. Why do I not feel much like celebrating that? 

Anyway - I always wanted one when I was a little girl, and they were more common then - Like, they were available in the stores, and I begged and begged for one - when I finally got one I realized they weren't very practical, and I think I only every used it to play dress-up!!

Still think they are pretty, and if I lived or visited somewhere with milder winters, I might try to find or make one. But for now - I'll stick to mittens for snow-shovelling warmth, and gloves for when I'm driving...


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

It's called muff too in hungarian...funny I had one when I was little....


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

It is a muff. I love them! When I was a little girl I had a white fur muff.


----------



## jmass (Dec 29, 2012)

Called a muff in Wisconsin, I had one as a child in the 60s. Haven't seen one in use in many years.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

As a child of the 50's, I would have loved to have a white fur muff. We got one coat and one pair of shoes (saddle oxfords) that had to last from the time school started to the end of school the following summer. No shoes in the summer. Mom made all our clothes. I had my first "bought" dress when I was 15. Saved babysitting money to buy it at TG&Y. It was blue and some kind of knit fabric. I was still wearing feed sack clothes as a teenager.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

This is funny because the other day my 7 yr old Granddaughter said to me "Nana can you knit me a muff. I've been waiting since I was 6 for one". Oops I guess Nana forgot! I thank you for bringing this topic up and will get my needles going now on one for her! Happy New Year!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I had a beautiful ermine muff when I was a child.


----------



## SharonBee (Oct 20, 2013)

manicotto in Italian meaning sleeve.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my! What memories! My grandmother raised rabbits. One year she saved all the rabbit skins and had a coat, hat and muff made for me. I must have been all of 3 years old. Both my granddaughters have also worn the coat and hat. All three are still in my cedar chest.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I remember having a rabbit hair muff when I was a little girl. Very warm on the fingers. Better than gloves or mittens.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

My husband uses a muff for hunting. It has a strap to go around his belly of jelly. lol lol to hold it on then his fingers are free to pull the trigger and are warm his is camo. I would love to have one made of the fake fur yarn out these days.


----------



## indinana (Dec 13, 2013)

My sister and I had muffs when we were young girls 60-65 years ago in southern Indiana.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Come to think of it, football quarterbacks wear a muff type hand warmer when they play in cold weather. Hmmmmm.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Muff-I don't think I have ever seen one worn.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

We call it a muff, also. I had one as a little girl when I lived in New York and just loved it (as I remember).


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Come to think of it, football quarterbacks wear a muff type hand warmer when they play in cold weather. Hmmmmm.


You are right - I totally forgot about that. I've seen them do that here many a time in the late fall!! (football season here ends in November!)


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY KNITTING FRIENDS


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Joan H said:


> Takes me back to my youth and the story of "Heidi." Yes here in Alaska we know them as muffs, we don't use a lot of them anymore. It is more common to see a hoodie with the pass-through pocket in the front.


I wonder if that was what they were thinking when they put those pocket on the front of sweatshirts??
I loved the Heidi movie and books.. She was so popular when I was little... such great memories


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

Some of us DO use them. They are Haute Coutiere for any ladies involved in Steampunk and they just look "right" with my capes! I have two that are vintage mink and am working on a knitted one with a couple of little pockets for my cell phone and my "MILK" (money, ID, lipstick, keys) stuff. Nope, no pattern, I'm winging it!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I remember having one as a child, it was made of velvet.


----------



## jayne6666 (Oct 27, 2011)

i had one when i was little!!! in the 50"s
i love your greys!!!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I call it a muff too. When I married my 1st husband December of 1978 I had my girls carry white muffs instead of flowers. There was 1 single red poinsettia on the muff.


----------



## nancyk45 (Jul 13, 2011)

Brings back memories of my childhood. I had a muff when I was a child and it kept my hands very warm in the winters in Kansas. It had a wriststrap on it so I couldn't loose it. I was always loosing gloves and mittens when I was a child.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Muff


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Marileen said:


> How is called this in your language?
> I am making one..
> Here we call it a muff.


Hilarious! When I 1st looked at your photo I thought it was a for a kitten or cat.............Dah! Till I started reading the 7 pages of comments. But hey! I'm still giggling at my thought. 
Yes a muff to me too! I shall say no more, ha!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

We called the a muff, brought back memories. We had them as kids but haven't seen them in years.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I notice that they are becoming fashionable again.


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

There is no word in either "Malayalam" or Tamil (both south Indian Languages) for "Muff". In Malayalam, slang,A Muff means an idiot.our part of the world is too hot always to use muffs
We call this season "winter" but believe it or not, I am sitting under a running ceiling fan and typing on my keyboard.
Leila


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's a name that may be regional: lap sock. My DH saw the picture over my shoulder and said, "My aunt used to call those lap socks." That particular aunt was from Utah. 

The other thing we don't see anymore are ear muffs. I remember having a matching set of muff with ear muffs in rabbit fur when i was a kid. I felt like a little princess. That had to have been 45 years ago.


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

A muff is a muff in any language.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Yup - they are called Muffs in Canada too - always remind me of 'A Christmas Carol' and look so cosy. Never had one though.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I had one as a child in Rhode Island. It was a muff. I think sometimes I could use one in Florida! Now I think I might consider knitting one!


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

In Canada we call them muffs also. I don't see them very often, but fondly remember a coat and matching muff my mom had made for my sisters and I when we were young.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

HSN sells a battery operated one called "Cozy Spot Battery-Operated Heated Hand Warmer"


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is a picture of my muff


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I concur. It's a muff. I had one when I was really little. I am pretty sure it served a dual purpose in my Mother's eyes. It not only kept me warm it kept me sitting still. You can't go very far very fast with your hands in a muff.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

We call it a muff in Wisconsin, too.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, it's a muff. I had a white fur one when I was very young. Mine had a cord to put around my neck.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

bagibird said:


> Always wanted one as a child, but can't remember having one, so I made one just before Christmas, using super chunky wool and bptr/fptr crochet. It's waiting to be finished off with a fleece lining and a cord.


What is bptr/fptr crochet? I don't know the term.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

It's a muff in the USA too!


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

muff, had at least three different ones when I was a kid. (40-50's) My daughter had hat and muff in 80's. They worked so much better than mittens.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I had a white muff when I was a girl. Live in So. Calif.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I had totally forgotten about muffs, not having seen one for years. I remember having one when I was a child...I think it was white rabbit fur or something like that. Remember mittens that had rabbit fur on the top side. Guess that would create a storm if used now though....


----------



## mudmatters (Mar 9, 2012)

We also used to have them here in u.k when we were kids but seldom see them these days. At one time bridesmaids (winter weddings) had them to match the dresses but I don't know if anyone uses them now


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

It is a muff. My sister and I had them when we were little girls back in the 1950's. I Loved mine. I think it is something any little girl would like.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

As a little girl, I had a muff made of white rabbit fur.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

When I was a small child (WW11) one Christmas I received a red wool coat and matching muff.....it was a very special gift and I loved the muff.....no one else I knew had a muff...but that was the last time I was really aware of muffs....they were pretty but not very practical for most...
julie


----------



## peaches (Feb 28, 2011)

in Germany (where I am from) it is called Muff too ...


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

I grew up in Quebec and knew a muff as a "Manchon".


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I never thought of that! My dear sister had MS. Yes, that would have worked for her. How fortunate we are to be able to make things that we need but can't buy.
Carol K in OH


goleen said:


> I made one last year for my son, whose hands are clenched from Multiple Sclerosis. Gloves and even mittens won't fit, but the muff solved the problem.
> Also had a friend who required hand surgery, and again a muff proved helpful.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

we call it a muff too--and some people here still like to use them.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I had one as a child but I called it a muffler..mom maybe called it a muff. I loved it. I might try and make one for my GD.

Happy New Year everyone!

June


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Aw, thanks for the memory! I had a white furry one as a child, loved it.


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> What is bptr/fptr crochet? I don't know the term.


Sorry - it means back post treble crochet for one row, then front post treble crochet the next row. Gives a raised effect and is very thick.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I had a 'muff' as a little girl.  
Michigan USA


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I remember muffs from when I was a child in Maryland. Still a worthy idea I think!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

We call it muff in Ohio. I had a white one as a child that my grandmother made for me. My friend made three for her granddaughters this Christmas.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

muff. I had one when I was little'


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> Muff here in California. But I've never seen one used outside of old movies.


Yep. Same here.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Have heard of this as a muff --definitely not working class!


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

I had a brown mock fur muff when I was little, and thought I was the bees knees!


----------



## RitaIndy (Nov 23, 2011)

as a child, probably around 1945, I had a white rabbit fur one that I dearly loved !


----------



## north66 (Oct 27, 2012)

Handskjól or múffa


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

That's what I call it.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I found a pattern for one made with chinchilla it's called Moxie Muff through Paton's or yarninspirations. Really pretty.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

We also call them muffs - I used to love them when I was a child. Little girls still use them here when they dress up in the winter in a fancy coat & hat.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Sounds as if this might make a good candidate for thrumming. 

I longed desperately for one as a child, but never had one.


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Marileen said:


> How is called this in your language?
> I am making one..
> Here we call it a muff.


I call it a muff. I still have two. I don't eat or wear animals, so they are just packed away, they were my mothers.


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

My oldest daughter was married January 5th 1973, in Birmingham, Alabama. Her bridesmaids carried white furry muff's and white furry ear muff's.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Called a muff here in Nebraska as well. My daughter had a white one when she was little. it went with her dress coat. She loved it better then gloves.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

yes, its a muff and I remember mine from childhood.


----------



## paula catherine (Jul 19, 2013)

sixty years ago when I was a little girl I remember seeing muffs for little girls that had a thin,woven cord that rested on the back of the neck and held the muff at the waist .


----------



## Lone Gram Jensen (Dec 22, 2013)

Well in Danish its a Muffe  I had one when I was young, but I never used it, I was afraid to fall and then not be able to get my hands out quickly enough.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Like so many others, I had one as a little girl ... and also loved it ! What happy memories this 'thread' is bringing back to me ......... Think since I live in MN, I should make one for my great-grandaughter (and maybe one for myself too) ! (O)


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, it's a muff. I remember having one when I was a little girl in the early 1950's.


----------



## Jar (Oct 31, 2012)

lildeb2 said:


> Maybe we should all make one.


That is what I was thinking muffs will be the new knitting craze like scarfs. Someone needs to start the group. Yeah!!! Jane


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

I also have only know it as a muff. However, I've never know anyone to have or use one.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Muffs were the rage in the 50's and early 60's. Sometimes a winter bride would wear one to and from the wedding.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Grew up in Germany and had several of those as a child. It was also called a Muff.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

If each one of use knits one, uses it, then......WE COULD START A TREND!! YAAAAAY :lol:


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

My DM had one as a young lady, goodness knows where she ever wore it. I knitted one last year for a patient from the nursing home where DM lived till she passed. It was very helpful for someone suffering with paralyzed hands, kept them warm and out of sight. I just knitted a basic muff and will make more for other patients when I get time.


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I had one when I was young. zipped pocket on the outside. a faux furry thing. loved it. then I had kids and needed both hands to hold onto them, now my mom lives with us and need both hands and more to deal with her. I hope I can have another before I die...sooo comfortable.


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

sparrefankerl said:


> I call it a muff. I still have two. I don't eat or wear animals, so they are just packed away, they were my mothers.


I'm also vegetarian and also wear no animals. I don't even want to think :shock:
But I am making 1 of very furry yarn.
Today I will take a picture and posts.
I really need a warm muff for my hands, because I always have cold hands by my diseases. Also, I have no feeling in my hands.
Gloves do not help.


----------



## Loes (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry, I have to disagree. In Holland this is called a "mof". (I am Dutch)


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

Always a Muff. 
I have seen them on and off in fashion since I was a child in the 1950's, and I'm sure they were made way before that time. My favorite memory of one I had at the age of ten was a white furry muff with a matching wedge-shaped headpiece that also covered my ears with braided ties ending in a pom-pom on each side.
They were seen more in colder climates, never in coastal California where I lived as a teenager.
They are great if you're a passenger in a vehicle, and can double as a pillow. 
They are especially nice on an old-fashioned horse-drawn hayride.
And judging from my (lack of) gracefulness on the ice, I really could have used one on each hand when I attempted ice skating...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Gurney said:


> Some muffs were made with a cord to go round the neck so you could take both your hands out without dropping the muff.


I remember those! Probably dating myself!!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

We call it a muff....here in the UK they are usually for children and sometimes as a wedding accessory for brides.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Loes said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree. In Holland this is called a "mof". I am Dutch)


Muff ... Mof

Well, you can see the similarity in the sound of both words, probably hailing from a similar derivation. Interesting.


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Marileen said:


> I'm also vegetarian and also wear no animals. I don't even want to think :shock:
> But I am making 1 of very furry yarn.
> Today I will take a picture and posts.
> I really need a warm muff for my hands, because I always have cold hands by my diseases. Also, I have no feeling in my hands.
> Gloves do not help.


Why do you not eat or wear animal? For me it's because I feel sorry for the torture they have to endure. How are you able to knit with no feeling in your hands? Can't wait to see your muff from the very furry yarn. In 2012 I made three muffs for Christmas presents. In 2013 I made one to match a coat I knitted for a little girl. You need a see through muff to keep your hands warm while you knit.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I, too, had a white fur one back about 1937 or so. 

Have you noticed that football players have them? I am speaking of American football. Looks like they are sewn into the backs of their jerseys and they put their hands in them between plays in very cold weather (like Greenbay!). I wonder what they are called since I can't imagine a football player saying "Where is my muff?"

I also remember a beautiful picture that I thought was very romantic of ice skaters (probably a Dutch painting) on a frozen river, and the women were using muffs.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said, " Have you noticed that football
players have them? I am
speaking of American football.
Looks like they are sewn into the
backs of their jerseys and they
put their hands in them between
plays in very cold weather (like
Greenbay!). I wonder what they
are called since I can't imagine a
football player saying "Where is
my muff?"

Hahahahaha...never, ever I noticed that before. Probably some manly or he-man name!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I noticed it in the Cowboys/Eagles game this weekend. Don't remember seeing it before, although I have seen the quarterbacks wrapping their hands in towels when the defensive team is on the field. I think this may be something new, or maybe I just didn't notice as not many games are that cold when you are running around a football field (I guess).


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

Here they are a muff too and very popular when I was a child in 1930's. My fur muff was a real treasure but don't see them anymore.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

I love the response to this post...I knit a muff for my little niece two years ago...they are great for little ones because they don't need any help putting gloves or mittens on or off.
Everyone has such fond memories and affection for them, maybe it's time to make them fashionable again.
BTW, the Vogue mittens and gloves book has a muff pattern.


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

I had one as a little girl, but haven't seen one for 70 years.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

I have one in mink. The lining has a zipper to hold a few things. I used to use it when we went to New York.
It is in very good condition, and I just love it.
My husband has Parkinsons disease, and his hands get very cold.....Before I knitted him wool gloves, he used my Mink Muff. He said "This is heaven!" but don't tell anyone.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I always wanted one as a child, but Arizona wasn't cold enough to really need one, so that did not happen. I have a child's faux fur one that some of my Little Ones once used and loved. 

Like some of the others, I think it would be fun to knit one up. I always wanted a real fur one. My brother had a real rabbits foot and I knew how soft it would feel.

Happy New Year to all of you wonderful people out there!!! This site has been an inspiration and a blessing to me many times over. God bless you all!


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I got the impression that muffs were popular for women who didn't have to actually function because they had footmen and maids to fetch and carry their stuff.

I was given one as a child (60 years ago) and I tried it only once because it tied up your hands to idleness. Mitts and gloves leave your hands free.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I didn't find that to be a problem. I could get my hands out of my muff (on a cord around my neck so it didn't fall) much faster than I could take off and put on mittens. Nowadays, of course, you couldn't drive, but it might be great if you use the subway system. Once I was old enough for gloves, I think a muff would have been a great addition on really cold days - like today! Gloves that enable you to do anything are not going to be warm enough today, but with a muff, you would have lots of extra warmth, and you can warm one hand at a time.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

That's why I don't like muffs! I need to keep my hands busy, with scraping my windshield, driving. And at least, trying to maintain my balance so I don't fall on the ice. But then, I am of the social class that does not have footmen, maids, or escorts to help me walk.

And don't little boys' hands get as cold as little girls' hands?
Carol K in OH


darski said:


> I got the impression that muffs were popular for women who didn't have to actually function because they had footmen and maids to fetch and carry their stuff.
> 
> I was given one as a child (60 years ago) and I tried it only once because it tied up your hands to idleness. Mitts and gloves leave your hands free.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

re: little boys' hands: I guess they do if they are football players!


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

When I was a little girl, my muff didn't need to give great function; it made me feel like a little princess or put another way in song, "I feel pretty, oh so pretty...".
I can see it being great to use on those cold winter nights when I'm on this forum and my hands are turning to ice while I catch up on the new posts and topics.
How about when you are waiting at long red lights while in the city? Or if you're the passenger on a long trip with your husband and he won't turn up the heat?


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I tended to view my hands in winter in light of snowball fights. Guess it colours my view of muffs


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

darski said:


> I tended to view my hands in winter in light of snowball fights. Guess it colours my view of muffs


I agree; it depends on the context of it. I was the middle child with two brothers, and I didn't play with it on. Because I grew up with no chance to be girly, I relished the few things I had to make me feel more feminine.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I grew up in Alabama and some kids had the white furry ones. I always wanted one!! They are called Muffs here.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

My Grandmother gave me a red one years ago. I loved it. Do they have a pattern?


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

I had a white one with pockets inside when I was a little girl


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, muff. My girls had white fur ones.... I think they are still a good idea.....


So did my daughter


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I know that as a muff. I used to have one to match my 'best' coat when i was little.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm in Wisconsin, where the high for tomorrow's supposed to be -12 degrees (yup, that's a negative number!) 

This afternoon, while watching the Packers play, I thought, "Looks like some of those guys are wearing muffs..." As Jessica-Jean said, I wouldn't recommend one while ice skating, but they must work good for football players.


----------



## christyme (Aug 14, 2013)

Funny thing. I was looking at a recipe for "mostaccioli", today in the 1975 edition of Joy of Cooking (p218), and the first sentence is "Manicotti are little muffs,": i.e. that is what this type of pasta resembles. Neat, huh? I couldn't help thinking of this post and couldn't wait to share the little "aha moment", minor as it is!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, that's an aha moment. It might have been a common word back in 1975. Some people reading that cookbook now would not know what muffs look like... But they might know manicotti.
Carol K in OH


christyme said:


> Funny thing. I was looking at a recipe for "mostaccioli", today in the 1975 edition of Joy of Cooking (p218), and the first sentence is "Manicotti are little muffs,": i.e. that is what this type of pasta resembles. Neat, huh? I couldn't help thinking of this post and couldn't wait to share the little "aha moment", minor as it is!


----------



## k1p1s1psso (Apr 29, 2012)

muff, also, I made one for a german lady, she said it was a muff, however the word muff can be considered 'rude'


----------



## Loes (Apr 5, 2013)

No, not rude. Mof was a nickname for a German (soldier) in and after the 2nd world war.


----------



## Vicrae (Feb 27, 2012)

It's called a Muff here in Colorado too. My daughter just bought on from the thrift store and is using it.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Muff in northern Ohio ... I had one.


----------



## Esti (Jan 18, 2013)

It is called a Muff in Switzerland


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

lebellue said:


> I had one as a small child possibly made of white rabbit fur (these were the days before wearing fur was considered a bad thing) although it may have been a synthetic fur.
> I loved it!
> I live in the U.S. and we call it a muff.


Was it part of your Christmas "go-to-church" stuff? Mine was. Memories...Sigh....I'm sooooo oooolllldddd.....


----------

